#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Animatie LED-gordijn

## Maxim

Hallo,

wij voeren dit jaar een show op in de kortrijkse schouwburg, en we willen graag een LED-gordijn huren zoals in dit filmpje:
YouTube - Clouseau - Vonken en vuur (Braveau Clouseau - VTM) 
weet iemand waar in België men dit soort gordijnen verhuurt?

Alvast bedankt,

Maxim

----------


## lucken

Ledgordijnen zijn te huur bij Showtex in Antwerpen.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## beyma

Dat zijn geen gordijnen , maar led panelen, je zou het wel met led gordijnen kunnen nabootsen alleen blijven die -meestal- maar 1 kleur.....

Kijk eens bij Lichtkrant - Daylight Led Displays

----------


## Mathijs

Bij Night off the Proms in Ahoy hadden ze een LED gordijn.
Hier werden animaties op vertoond. Zag er erg goed uit.
Waar het vandaag komt... Geen idee. Techniek kwam bij EML vandaag.
Misschien kunnen zij het leveren.

----------


## Maxim

Het zijn inderdaad gordijnen, net zoals op de vertigo-tour van u2 (die waren wel huge), bedankt voor de reacties in elk geval!

----------


## BlueConfig

mag ik vragen voor welk evenement dit is ... dan kom ik zeker eens kijken  :Big Grin: .


Volgens mij maak je het meeste kans bij ShowTex - inventive showbiz textiles & draperies. 

Ook is art of confusion mss de moeite waard om es te checken...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Showtex heeft deze liggen, zitten in antwerpen en ik kom voornamelijk in bussum. 
Dit bedrijf heeft de gekste dingen op het gebied van showtextile.

spiegelgordijnen, projectiedoeken stretch handel.. je ka het zo gek niet verzinnen

----------


## beyma

:Frown:  Oke dan zijn het gordijnen...maar kijk hier toch maar eens naar het verschil....

LED gordijn U2 http://www.barco.com/projection_syst...Vertigo8_L.jpg 

Hangt niet echt strak he?!! kijk nu nog eens naar het You-pixel-tube filmpje en zie hoe perfect alle leds op lijn staan, dit kan niet met textiel ook al span je het strak, door het gewicht van de draden e.d zal het 'uitzakken' en krijg je het dus nooit spatzuiver op lijn, dat gaat alleen als het op een paneel zit....

----------


## Maxim

met gordijn bedoel ik niet dat er een doek mee gemoeid is.

Het zijn allemaal lijnen die naar beneden hangen met op regelmatige afstand telkens een led. Veel van die lijnen naast elkaar vormen als het ware een licht-gordijn. Ik weet niet hoe het anders te noemen  :Smile: 

maar als je toch zo een doek zou gebruiken, en je hangt het rechtstreeks aan een trek, dan zal het toch strak hangen?


maar goed, of het nu panelen, een doek of nog iets anders is, het komt er op neer dat we een soortgelijk effect hebben, om achteraan het podium te hangen (achter de muzikanten).
nog suggesties voor verhuur?

----------


## Nit-Wit

> met gordijn bedoel ik niet dat er een doek mee gemoeid is.
> 
> Het zijn allemaal lijnen die naar beneden hangen met op regelmatige afstand telkens een led. Veel van die lijnen naast elkaar vormen als het ware een licht-gordijn. Ik weet niet hoe het anders te noemen 
> 
> maar als je toch zo een doek zou gebruiken, en je hangt het rechtstreeks aan een trek, dan zal het toch strak hangen?
> 
> 
> maar goed, of het nu panelen, een doek of nog iets anders is, het komt er op neer dat we een soortgelijk effect hebben, om achteraan het podium te hangen (achter de muzikanten).
> nog suggesties voor verhuur?




ja, JVR verhuurd dit spul ook.
JVR audiovisual | We make everything possible in audiovisual!
Het is geen enkel probleem om in Belgie een dienst te leveren, ze zitten in Roosendaal, en werken naar mijn weten regelmatig in Belgie.

Is Mitrix niet iets voor jou toepassing? kun je nog mooi met diepte spelen in je set door licht achter het scherm te zetten.

----------


## dh-showtechnic

Hallo,

Bij de optredens van clouseau worden vaak de produkten van showtec gebruikt.
Ik ben het wel eens met beyma dat dit panelen zijn en geen led gordijnen.
De pixels hangen wel zeer goed in lijn met elkaar.
Dus het zal wel een pixelboard zijn van showtec(dmt)

Een veel gebruikt led gordijn komt van ChromaQ en is de Color Web.
Kijk maar eens op de site van AppLED sound & Light Solutions. Manufacturing and worldwide distribution of LED lighting: AppLED sound & Light Solutions. Manufacturing and worldwide distribution of LED lighting
Wie dit verhuurd in belgie geen idee

----------


## jakobjan

Barco heeft  het product Mitrix op de markt

Barco | Products | MiTRIX

Ook gebruikt op het eurovisie song festival.
Deze panelen zijn nagenoeg onzichtbaar achter op het podium, en kunnen een projectie vertonen..

----------


## axs

Color kinetics icolor flex

----------


## Lennartsound

> Oke dan zijn het gordijnen...maar kijk hier toch maar eens naar het verschil....
> 
> LED gordijn U2 http://www.barco.com/projection_syst...Vertigo8_L.jpg 
> 
> Hangt niet echt strak he?!! kijk nu nog eens naar het You-pixel-tube filmpje en zie hoe perfect alle leds op lijn staan, dit kan niet met textiel ook al span je het strak, door het gewicht van de draden e.d zal het 'uitzakken' en krijg je het dus nooit spatzuiver op lijn, dat gaat alleen als het op een paneel zit....



Dat is geen gordijn. Het is MiSphere. Een ketting van LED balletjes.
Dat Clouseau ding zou ook goed PixeL Curtain kunnen zijn. De afstand van de Ledjes onderling lijkt daar erg op. Voor touring klusjes is het wel een handig ding, je hoeft immers alleen maar een gordijn op te hangen. Je kan het gordijn gewoon strak trekken trouwens. Kijk maar naar de show van Daft Punk (o.a. in HMH) Achtergrond scherm was ook Pixel curtain.

----------


## Maxim

je hebt gelijk, dat van u2 was inderdaad MiSphere van Barco.

Ik heb vandaag antwoord gekregen van vtm, en het gordijn dat zij gebruikt hebben is het volgende:
http://www.xlvideo.com/Benelux_Franc..._Soft-LED.aspx
lijkt me ideaal om achteraan een podium te hangen bij een tour.

----------


## Stoney3K

Het gordijn dat Coldplay gebruikte in de clip van Speed of Sound, was dat ook een MiSphere of was dat weer een andere unit?

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Het gordijn dat Coldplay gebruikte in de clip van Speed of Sound, was dat ook een MiSphere of was dat weer een andere unit?




dat zijn versatubes van elementlabs  :Wink:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Led gordijn wordt gemaaktin UK door soft led (dit hebben we onder andere bij 18 jaar illusion gebruikt en mariah carey tour) verhuur gaat via philippo dacht ik 

Soft-LED Home
Phlippo Showlights nv





dit is echter niet goedkoop zoals je je kunt voorstellen, een budget vriendelijkere oplossing is pixelscreen deze verhuren ledwalls voor bijna niks  :Wink: 

www.pixelscreen.be

----------


## Jeroen

Colorweb in Belgie kan gehuurd worden bij:

Blue Squares
Rue du travail 5 
B-1400 Nivelles
T: +32 (67) 89 50 01
F: +32 (0)67 89 50 11 

Contactpersoon: Pierre Louis

----------


## dh-showtechnic

curveled is ook een mooi en niet duur produkt om een leuk effect mee te maken.
lagotronics verkoopt ze per februari van dit jaar.
je hebt een basismodule waar 8 outputs opzitten.
hier kun je dan een soor staaf in doen waar de leds inzitten.
Deze staven zijn in verschillende lengtes verkrijgbaar.
Persoonlijk vind ik dit een goed en leuk alternatief voor de dure en vaak zware ledscreens.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> curveled is ook een mooi en niet duur produkt om een leuk effect mee te maken.
> lagotronics verkoopt ze per februari van dit jaar.
> je hebt een basismodule waar 8 outputs opzitten.
> hier kun je dan een soor staaf in doen waar de leds inzitten.
> Deze staven zijn in verschillende lengtes verkrijgbaar.
> Persoonlijk vind ik dit een goed en leuk alternatief voor de dure en vaak zware ledscreens.



Heb het al eens eerder gezegd: kwaliteit kent zijn prijs.

Maar over curveLED: Mijn inziens een hype product. over 2 jaar hoor je er niets meer van. Daarnaast _voor zover ik de foto's kan beoordelen_ is de constructie niet al te handig/rock'nroll bestendig.

en dat zijn die duurdere LED schermen wel (uiteraard is alles kapot te krijgen..)

Daarnaast ziet het scherm er vrij arbeidsintensief uit.

----------


## salsa

Beste forumleden,

Ik van S.A.L.S.A ben op zoek naar een outdoor LED wall projectie wat dus permanent geinstalleerd gaat worden voor een nieuw bouw winkelcentrum op Aruba.
Wie kan mij wat tips van merken en eventuele prijzen geven?

Tot nu toe heb ik de nodige info van BARCO en van Chauvet.

Indien dit niet hoort in dit topic, het spijt me...

Dave

----------


## dh-showtechnic

@salsa kijk eens naar de schermen van eurodisplay uit italie.
Heb er zelf ook al diverse keren mee gewerkt.

@nit-wit.
Het opbouwen gaat echt net zo snel als een gewone ledwall.
Zelf vind ik het een leuk effect om achter een band te hangen.

Kan er nog wel meer over zeggen maar jij hebt toch overal commentaar op  :Mad:

----------


## salsa

Ik heb ff gekeken op Eurodisplay.com maar ze hebben het alleen over temporarly installations en ik moet dit permanent hebben en outdoor!
Maar bedankt voor je moeite dh-showtechnic!

Misschien nog iemand ideen??

Dave

----------


## dh-showtechnic

@salso

De promarket van hun is voor een permanente opstelling outdoor
Ik heb nog wel ergens de prijzen liggen van hun zal een zoeken voor je.

Heb je een budget voor dit project?

groeten

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Ik heb ff gekeken op Eurodisplay.com maar ze hebben het alleen over temporarly installations en ik moet dit permanent hebben en outdoor!
> Maar bedankt voor je moeite dh-showtechnic!
> 
> Misschien nog iemand ideen??
> 
> Dave



Volgens mij is hier een topic-kaping aan de gang  :Wink: 

Goede permanente LED walls zijn er o.a ook van lighthouse ( Lighthouse Technologies - Home ) en mitsubishi  Diamond Vision - The First and the Finest

Een nieuw en vooral niet al te duur product van lighthouse is R7 (staat nog niet in detail op de website, het scherm is ergens deze maand pas officieel gereleased.)
Het type wat ik nu noem is Rental formaat, maar ik heb dit scherm gezien in fixed installation formaat en was over de kwaliteit van het beeld wel tevreden. Tevens is het gewicht laag, stroomverbruik niet overdreven en het is redelijk eenvoudig te servicen. 
Lichtopbrengst is 6000 nit, wat op een tropisch, vooral zonlichtvol, eiland voldoende moet zijn.


@dh-showtechnic:
mag er tegenwoordig niet meer kritisch gesproken worden over producten?
Je voelt je eigen nogal aangevallen....

----------


## salsa

@Nit-Wit: Hey! Bedankt man, ik heb ze een mail gestuurd, zal je zeker op de hoogte houden van de ontwikkelingen!!

Nogmaals erg bedankt!

Dave

----------

